# veg lights



## dozer42 (Jan 12, 2007)

i just read a post that was all talking about how to produce more females. one of the point that they made is you will have more females under a mh than a hps. well i am looking to buy a hofl and looking to sumulate the mh. they want to know if i want all 3000 kelvin, 6500 kelvin, or a mixture. what would best simulate the mh light?


----------



## Hick (Jan 12, 2007)

> Low color temperature implies warmer (more yellow/red) light while high color temperature implies a colder (more blue) light.


...Color Temerature...I believe more "blue" spectrum is recommended for the fem's.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 12, 2007)

you might want to go over this. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8581


----------

